# My TAS Aqua Shuttle Scratchbuild.



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

After looking through Ray's TAS shuttlecraft thread I decided to build this, it will be my interpretation of the Aqua Shuttle. I am using Evergreen sheet and tubing to build this, I also will use the nacelles from a Polar Lights 1:1000 Enterprise kit. I may attempt an interior since it will be approximately the same scale as the old AMT shuttlecraft kit. I have just started this so all I have so far is just the bottom of the pontoon wings and the connecting ribs. You can tell by the inch marks on the cutting board scale how big this is going to be.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1532.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1533.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's going to be cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That's going to be cool! :thumbsup:


Mine won't be exactly what was seen in the episode, that craft would have been to big to be handled in the shuttlebay. It will be closer to your rendering of the Aqua shuttle, a more boat-like lower hull with an upper hull that will resemble a standard shuttle with the exception of a curved, angled front window. I am aiming for 1:35 scale which means the passenger cabin would be about 9ft by 20ft. if it were real. The entirwe craft would scale out to around 35 to 40 ft, depending on how far back I mount the nacelles. The door will be in the center of the rear of the craft and the impulse engines will be in the rear ends of the "pontoons". The landing pads will be in the short struts that will connect the engine nacelles to the pontoons. I may make the rear door operable, If so it will drop down to make a boarding ramp. This will show off the "airlock" in the rear of the craft which will also have a moon pool in the deck for divers.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Mine won't be exactly what was seen in the episode, that craft would have been to big to be handled in the shuttlebay. It will be closer to your rendering of the Aqua shuttle, a more boat-like lower hull with an upper hull that will resemble a standard shuttle with the exception of a curved, angled front window. I am aiming for 1:35 scale which means the passenger cabin would be about 9ft by 20ft. if it were real. The entirwe craft would scale out to around 35 to 40 ft, depending on how far back I mount the nacelles. The door will be in the center of the rear of the craft and the impulse engines will be in the rear ends of the "pontoons". The landing pads will be in the short struts that will connect the engine nacelles to the pontoons. I may make the rear door operable, If so it will drop down to make a boarding ramp. This will show off the "airlock" in the rear of the craft which will also have a moon pool in the deck for divers.


HOLY MOLEY! That's going to rock! 

I like the idea of the airlock and boarding ramp--very practical and real world additions!

I've played around with a variation of the aquashuttle that would have had the speed boat incorporated as the bottom half of the ship but could never figure out what would have been done with the rest of the ship which would have been totally useless with the bottom half missing. 

If, on the other hand, the shuttle were big enough to drop the speed boat from the bottom and still have a compartment above it, it would be way too big. So I figured the speedboats were better left to be transported down from the Enterprise.:drunk:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Some update pics, got the pontoon section roughed in as well as the upper hull. Still have to cut out the aft section of the pontoon structure inside the shuttle hull to make room for the now planned aft airlock and moon pool room.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1535.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1536.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1538.JPG


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

THis is very interesting. Looking forward to seeng the interior.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy moly this is starting to look like somethin"! :thumbsup:
I like it!
-Jim


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes! Definitely starting to dig this construction!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

More work done on this, got the lower hull sides in place and the rear section and hatch opening worked out. Decided to go with 1:48 scale for this instead of 1:35, this would make it about 40 ft by 30 ft. if it were real, a little large but it would still fit in the Enterprise shuttlebay.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1539.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1540.JPG


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that's nice work right there.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

How are you getting those nice curves on the bottom of the shuttle? The line is so nice and clean. Do you prebend the plastic strip before gluing it or somehow secure it while the bond is cured?

Just curious since I plan to do some more scratchbuilding myself and have been wondering about techniques when doing curves.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm loving this build! Looking great. 

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> How are you getting those nice curves on the bottom of the shuttle? The line is so nice and clean. Do you prebend the plastic strip before gluing it or somehow secure it while the bond is cured?
> 
> Just curious since I plan to do some more scratchbuilding myself and have been wondering about techniques when doing curves.


I carefully pre-bent the plastic and then glued down the straight sides first. After that had set I carefully glued the curved sections in place, securing with tape as needed.


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

I am totally impressed. :thumbsup::thumbsup: The aquashuttle has always been my most favorite shuttle in Star Trek lore. Once again, great work and am looking foreward to more updates. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Rear Hatch details worked out, instead of a boarding ramp I had to make it a set of stairs due to the angles and size of hatch. Also installed lower hull and interior deck and walls.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1541.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1542.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Rear Hatch details worked out, instead of a boarding ramp I had to make it a set of stairs due to the angles and size of hatch. Also installed lower hull and interior deck and walls.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1541.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1542.JPG


NICE!!!:thumbsup: I like the stairs!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

While I'm not a fan of how the TAS aqua shuttle appears onscreen I'm very interested to see how this turns out. Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

REALLY cool. I would kill for a kit of this...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

More done, warp nacelles installed, these came from the PL 1:1000 Enterprise kit. I forgot that this kit came with two sets of warp nacelles, so I did not have to sacrifice the kit to get them. Also have the rear bulkhead made and just temporarily set in place and the hole cut in the deck for the moonpool. Bulkhead will be permanently set in place after all details are in place. Also a look at the bottom, looks very much like the shuttle in the animated episode from this angle.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1543.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1544.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15451.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That is looking TOP NOTCH!

I like the circular opening for the divers. :thumbsup:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Nice job. The Aqua Shuttle was my favorite shuttle in TAS, and I've always wanted to scratch build one. Of all of them I like the lines the best and probably wouldn't change much, but your alterations make sense, and if I ever do make one I will probably follow your lead with the rear hatch. 

Watching this one with anticipation.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

A little more done, started building up the control console, Installed the bulkhead for the rear compartment and moon pool details.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15531.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1554.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15551.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The rear compartment is perfect for that shuttle's functioning in water as well as relating to the similar compartment in the standard TOS shuttlecraft. Excellent work so far!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Worked out the control panel shape, still have to refine some details, touch up the paint and make decals for it before gluing it into place.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15602.JPG

Also decided to add the curled over upper hull detail seen on the Original Series shuttlecraft. This also makes possible an easily removable roof to better show off the interior. The roof panel still needs trimming for a better fit, that will eliminate the slight over-hang seen in the picture.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1562.JPG


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Now that's just too cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Worked out the control panel shape, still have to refine some details, touch up the paint and make decals for it before gluing it into place.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15602.JPG
> 
> ...


I like BOTH of those details! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, kenlee, I had no idea you had that kind of scratch ability. I thought you were just a _normal_ (awesome) builder. That is beautiful work. 
:wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

It's nice to see someone working on something in this scale where you can really see all the details.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You're very close to the TAS control panels:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I have ST:TAS on DVD. What episode do they use this shuttle in?

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SJF said:


> I have ST:TAS on DVD. What episode do they use this shuttle in?
> 
> Sean


It was in "The Ambergris Element" the first episode on disc 3 of the Paramont DVD set.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You're very close to the TAS control panels:


I was planing on doing it exactly but I then had to split it in half and put the strip down the middle because I got ahead of myself and put in the window and then realized that I would not be able to get the console in (oops!). I plan on putting a Science console on the aft bulkhead in the passenger compartment.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

kenlee said:


> It was in "The Ambergris Element" the first episode on disc 3 of the Paramont DVD set.


Thanks. I haven't seen this series in a while. 

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is the rough form of the science station. The size of this piece is 1 9/16 inch by 1 inch (4 cm by 2.5 cm). I will make a viewer for this like on Mr. Spock's Bridge station and I will paint this like the Bridge stations. I may make three of these and have them lined up down the side wall instead of the aft bulkhead. Pretty much anything goes since the only real view of the interior we had was of the forward control console. I am even toying with the idea pf placing a one man transporter pad in one corner of the aft compartment. This could be used to collect and transport interesting specimens directly to the Enterprise since there is little room on board for holding them. (Yes, I spend way too much time thinking about this. :freak

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1577.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1580.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1581.JPG


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Uber - cool kenlee!
-Jim


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice work Kenlee....good to see someone else who enjoys the uber detailing side of scratchbuilding


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Here is the rough form of the science station. The size of this piece is 1 9/16 inch by 1 inch (4 cm by 2.5 cm). I will make a viewer for this like on Mr. Spock's Bridge station and I will paint this like the Bridge stations. I may make three of these and have them lined up down the side wall instead of the aft bulkhead. Pretty much anything goes since the only real view of the interior we had was of the forward control console. I am even toying with the idea pf placing a one man transporter pad in one corner of the aft compartment. This could be used to collect and transport interesting specimens directly to the Enterprise since there is little room on board for holding them. (Yes, I spend way too much time thinking about this. :freak


I like the direction you're taking this. One thing the TAS shuttles lacked were chairs in a similar arrangement as on the Galileo. When you run out of other things you want to put in, you can fill out the rest of the space with extra seats.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Lots of putty! The "fun" part of scratchbuilding.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1582.JPG

Now that the basic exterior is finalized, time to work out some detailing, grills, impulse engines and such. Now back to the interior detail pieces while the putty dries.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You're doing a fantastic job on this.:thumbsup:
How do you plan the decals?
Are you gonna light it?
-Jim


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

JGG1701 said:


> You're doing a fantastic job on this.:thumbsup:
> How do you plan the decals?
> Are you gonna light it?
> -Jim


I decided against lighting it then I thought it would be cool to light it but now I am too far along to do so. I plan on using similar markings to the original Galileo markings. I plan on using either the name "Calypso" or "Cousteau" for the ship name.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Spent the evening on the seats, still have some tweaking to do, but almost there.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1584.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Spent the evening on the seats, still have some tweaking to do, but almost there.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1584.JPG


Looking great! I like how you got the two pilot chairs to look like the ones on TAS.:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Decided to go with 3 consoles along one wall instead of just one on the rear wall. I lucked out that the width I chose for the original console I built fit 3 wide down the interior wall with the partitions. Time to finish up details in the aft compartment and I will be ready to finish interior painting. I ordered a set of Galileo Decals that I will use for the exterior and I have to make the control console decals. This is turning out better than I expected. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15861.JPG


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Are you going to have any figures inside?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Are you going to have any figures inside?


If I can find figures in 1:48 scale that can be easily modified into Starfleet personnel.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Decided to go with 3 consoles along one wall instead of just one on the rear wall. I lucked out that the width I chose for the original console I built fit 3 wide down the interior wall with the partitions. Time to finish up details in the aft compartment and I will be ready to finish interior painting. I ordered a set of Galileo Decals that I will use for the exterior and I have to make the control console decals. This is turning out better than I expected.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15861.JPG


That makes perfect sense and similar to what you find on modern research vessels. Excellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Interior coming together, Have decided to go with 5 seats since the wall mounted consoles take up so much room. Also finalized the moon pool hatch and storage cabinets in the rear compartment. The other wall in the crew compartment will have a food replicator similar to those seen in TOS and possibly a pair of fold down bunks for the crew to use on extended missions. Still have to make the decals for the control consoles and make the viewer for the science station. there will also be more racks and shelving in the aft compartment, this will be a very cluttered little vehicle. Toilet and sink will be slide out components mounted in one of the cabinets like what was seen in the brig on Star Trek V. I doubt that I will make them, but the panels representing the slots where they go will be there. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15881.JPG

A look at the pontoon/wing mounted Impulse engines. I plan to put a launch tube on the tips of each pontoon/wing for the various probes that may be needed.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1590.JPG


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

What a great read! And so well thought out! Thanks for all the details.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Love the impulse engines--perfect!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Control console decals. This is my first pass on this, the three console decals at the top are temporary until I get a better image to work from. I got a set of Galileo decals from JT Graphics through Cult for the exterior markings. I decided on the name Cousteau, it fits with the other shuttle names on the original series. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/DSCN2455.JPG


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, this just gets better and better. Love all the small details you are adding.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

The final version of the control decals and ship name with thanks to aeryn43 for the excellent artwork provided. This is a low res image, the decals were printed at 3x the resolution.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/shuttle_decal_001_2_.jpg


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You really need an alien sea monster on one of those monitors.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad to be of service!......look pretty good too....(the decals not me!!)


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Some progress on the interior, the science, communications and engineering consoles:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15911.JPG

The flight controls:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15931.JPG

And the port wall with food replicator station, storage bins and two bunks:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1596.JPG

None of these components are glued in yet since I still have to paint the floor and finish the aft compartment details. I may make one of the bunks operable so it can be displayed stowed or lowered for use.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Having one of the bunks operable sounds good. Is the roof going to be removable when you are finished?. So you can show off the interior?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Having one of the bunks operable sounds good. Is the roof going to be removable when you are finished?. So you can show off the interior?


Yes, it is. When I added the curled over sections at the top I included the channels for the sliding roof in that detail.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Some progress on the interior, the science, communications and engineering consoles:
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_15911.JPG
> 
> ...


Looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Almost finished with the passenger compartment, made one of the bunks operable, it can be posed in the up or down position.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1597.JPG

Control consoles and seats glued in, all that is left in the interior is finishing up the aft compartment details and the bunk details.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1601.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Almost finished with the passenger compartment, made one of the bunks operable, it can be posed in the up or down position.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1597.JPG
> 
> ...


That really came together well! I like the look--very much what one should expect in such a vessel.:thumbsup:

The colors are great choices for replicating both TAS and TOS.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Grill work on the bow and probe launch ports on the pontoons, some more little bits and details and it will be ready for paint.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1602.JPG


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Good lord* that is awesome!
-Jim


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Grill work on the bow and probe launch ports on the pontoons, some more little bits and details and it will be ready for paint.


That is fantastic!:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

A couple of pictures showing off the final interior layout, still some touch-ups to do with the paint and a couple of small decals to go to finish the hard part.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1604.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1605.JPG


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the complted model but the interior came out great.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

More work done, I added to to the lower hull to make it more "boat like". I had intended to do this from the beginning but got distracted by the interior. I was ready to start painting when I noticed my omission, the flat bottom just didn't look right.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1606.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1607.JPG


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Landing gear! Simple pads and struts, I went with a tripod configuration similar to the Galileo with the exception that the rear strut also serves as a rudder.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1616.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1617.JPG

The exterior is now ready for paint.


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

You have a winner there very nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Holy moly!  That has got to be the definitive version of a real-life aquashuttle!

The emphasis of the boat-like aspects of the TAS version fleshes out what was pretty much a throwaway design into something that is truly classic and in keeping with the original STOS and other shuttle designs over the years.

You've created a TOS/TAS masterpiece, IMHO!:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Fantastic. Where's the kit?


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

Totally fantastic. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can not wait to see the final product. Great work.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I was about to note how out of scale the toilet seems to be, until I remembered what it was I'm looking at...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain April said:


> I was about to note how out of scale the toilet seems to be, until I remembered what it was I'm looking at...


:roll:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Captain April said:


> I was about to note how out of scale the toilet seems to be, until I remembered what it was I'm looking at...


LOL, There is a short ladder inside there now, so there is hopefully no confusion in that area now.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> LOL, There is a short ladder inside there now, so there is hopefully no confusion in that area now.


Sometimes, you have to go *deep* for a bad clog! 

This is turning out great. Can't wait to see paint and details! The rectangular parts on the back of the wings are a nice touch. Are they impulse exhaust ports?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> Sometimes, you have to go *deep* for a bad clog!
> 
> This is turning out great. Can't wait to see paint and details! The rectangular parts on the back of the wings are a nice touch. Are they impulse exhaust ports?


Yes, those are the impulse ports and the round port below those on each side are the "aqua thrusters".


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Main colors painted on the hull, I went with a 2 tone gray scheme, Tamiya AS-2 Light Gray and AS-16 Light Gray. I Used AS-28 Medium Gray on the Nacelle dome bases. Still have to go back and pick out details such as the aqua thrusters, impulse thrusters, door details and warp Nacelle details. Then it will be time for the decals.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1630.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1631.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1630.JPG


Oh, yeah! :thumbsup: I like the way you incorporated the roof top curls. It's really coming together now!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Oh, yeah! :thumbsup: I like the way you incorporated the roof top curls. It's really coming together now!


I am actually considering a minor re-work of the nacelle mounting position, mounting them to the tops of the pontoon sections instead of sticking out from the sides. This way when the shuttle is in the water the nacelles will be out of the water. I will play with photoshoping the image before I actually make any changes.

Not perfect, I am not a photoshop artist by any means, I spent about 10 minutes on this but it sort of illustrates my thoughts. 
Comments?

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_16301.JPG


Another quick and dirty rendering to illustrate the Idea I have for changes to the nacelle position.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_16041.JPG


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> I am actually considering a minor re-work of the nacelle mounting position, mounting them to the tops of the pontoon sections instead of sticking out from the sides. This way when the shuttle is in the water the nacelles will be out of the water. I will play with photoshoping the image before I actually make any changes.
> 
> Not perfect, I am not a photoshop artist by any means, I spent about 10 minutes on this but it sort of illustrates my thoughts.
> Comments?
> ...


I have to say I like them where they are, although out of the water makes sense. If the ship has underwater capacity, perhaps it would not matter? 
And if _that_ is the case, then they may look good a little LOWER than the main hull! 

In any case, it looks great!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Excellent work Kenlee....I was going to suggest that perhaps the nacelle position was a bit "off"...I thought that they should be maybe at the top of the pontoons near the hull /pontoon join...
The other placement I would think logical is to have them actually incorporated in pontoons themselves.....but hey thats my mad thought processes for ya:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I am actually considering a minor re-work of the nacelle mounting position, mounting them to the tops of the pontoon sections instead of sticking out from the sides. This way when the shuttle is in the water the nacelles will be out of the water. I will play with photoshoping the image before I actually make any changes.
> 
> Not perfect, I am not a photoshop artist by any means, I spent about 10 minutes on this but it sort of illustrates my thoughts.
> Comments?
> ...


I think I like them right where they are. It's in keeping with the original basic layout and in style with the TOS arrangement as well. The fact that the ship completely submerges means that they must be pressure proof (perhaps through forcefields) so changing their location would add little benefit, I think. Just my 2 cents . . . :wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think I like them right where they are. It's in keeping with the original basic layout and in style with the TOS arrangement as well. The fact that the ship completely submerges means that they must be pressure proof (perhaps through forcefields) so changing their location would add little benefit, I think. Just my 2 cents . . . :wave:


After thinking it over and after actually removing one of the nacelles and posing it on top of the pontoon, I came to the same conclusion, just leave it as is since that is the way the original is designed. 
On to the detail painting and decals!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> After thinking it over and after actually removing one of the nacelles and posing it on top of the pontoon, I came to the same conclusion, just leave it as is since that is the way the original is designed.
> On to the detail painting and decals!


Awesome!!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

A look at the nearly completed project, still some minor paint touch-ups to do but it is essentially done.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1638.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1636.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1637.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_16341.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> A look at the nearly completed project, still some minor paint touch-ups to do but it is essentially done.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1638.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1636.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1637.JPG


Oh, yeah! She's a real beauty! Fantastic job! :thumbsup:

The two-tone paint job adds a lot to it. I like the name choice and the font is perfect!


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. The neally completed shuttle looks great. And so true to the look of the animated show.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job all around! 

Love the name choice, as I used to watch Cousteau's documentaries about the ocean when I was a kid. 

Bravo! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

A * FANTASTIC * work of art!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

Totally impressive, fantastic work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Any plans on putting this into a diorama?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Any plans on putting this into a diorama?


I have thought about doing a hangar bay, I just don't know where I would put it. Even at 1:48 scale, it would be huge.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Love this whole build! I can hear Jacque's voiceover now...

"Aquashuttle, Aquashuttle... what a wonder you are... surfing the waves of alien oceans...your grey sleekness so graceful in the darkness...Aquashuttle, Aquashuttle...where will you take us?... searching the seas of strange new worlds... like a grey ghost in the depths..."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> Love this whole build! I can hear Jacque's voiceover now...
> 
> "Aquashuttle, Aquashuttle... what a wonder you are... surfing the waves of alien oceans...your grey sleekness so graceful in the darkness...Aquashuttle, Aquashuttle...where will you take us?... searching the seas of strange new worlds... like a grey ghost in the depths..."


Ha! Very cool! That made me remember some of his TV specials. You've channeled the ghost of Jacque Costeau very well, there. :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I have thought about doing a hangar bay, I just don't know where I would put it. Even at 1:48 scale, it would be huge.


Oh, yeah! I didn't think about that.


----------

